# Sanding Inside Hollow Forms



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a small hollow form on the lathe now and I'm wrestling with how, or even if, to sand the inside. For those of you who turn hollow forms how do you complete (I won't say "finish") the inside. Do you sand with something to reach inside the full length? Do you even bother beyond finger range, especially if the mouth is small? Have a favorite tool homemade or store bought?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a carbide tool, a round cutter on a long bar, which I smooth up the areas I can't reach with sand paper, works decent, but I only sand as far as I can reach with my fingers......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks Barry, that's kinda where I'm at. I've done what I can with the round carbide and I'm sanding as deep as I can reach without tools. I did try sanding deeper with the aid of a stick but I don't think I'm getting anywhere. I find myself asking why?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2017)

I've got a little mandrel that I made out of an old neurosurgery burr to which I can attach 3/4" Velcro backed sanding paper. It fits into a dremel. It's decent for sanding the very center of short forms with small openings.

No pictures right now... I've got man flu.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hope you get to feeling better Doc . That's a fake picture anyway. No way a man can hold a cup of liquid that close to a woman in labor without it flying across the room.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 6, 2017)

I sand the insides of my PMs with an oak 3/8" dowel about 18" long. I made a thin slit in both ends of the dowel' about 1-1 1/2" deep. I cut the sand paper into 1x1 squares. Slip one edge of the sandpaper into the slit in the dowel and wrap the little square around the dowel with abrasive side exposed. By keeping contact with the insides of the PM, I can sand for the entire length of the inside of the PM. I go from 150 grit to 400 on the insides.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I've got a little mandrel that I made out of an old neurosurgery burr to which I can attach 3/4" Velcro backed sanding paper. It fits into a dremel. It's decent for sanding the very center of short forms with small openings.
> 
> No pictures right now... I've got man flu.
> View attachment 123541



When you say for the center, do you mean for the center of the bottom, Doc?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> When you say for the center, do you mean for the center of the bottom, Doc?



Yep... the central area of the bottom on the inside of the form... basically, the only part you can see when you look through the opening.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 25, 2017)

I sand anything that a normal person can feel inside a hollow form. You just know that any turner(they are not normal people) who picks it up will put his finger inside. Usually I have a scraper that I can clean most of it with. The I go to some bent needle nose pliers that hold a piece of foam ( sanding pad from a body shop supply company ) that is wrapped in sandpaper. I can reach in and hold against the form without burning my fingers. The pliers are el cheapo from Harbor Freight and do a fine job for this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 25, 2017)

Vern Tator said:


> You just know that any turner(they are not normal people) who picks it up will put his finger inside.



One of our club members has a wicked sense of humour -- here's one of his pieces ... LINK

He did not clip off the sharp points, in case you wondered ... LINK ... as anyone who sticks their finger in this one will discover

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

